# In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie di



## Administrator (10. Dezember 2008)

*In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SnowmanSW (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

Ich bin wahrscheinlich der Einzige, aber ich sammle die beiden DVDs in einer Doppel-DVD-Box. Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass das Extended-Cover bzw. das normale Cover jeweils nur mit dem Inhalt einer Einzelnen DVD bedruckt ist. Daraus ergibt sich das Problem, dass ich diese Kartonhüllen, in der die DVDs geliefert werden, mit in die Hülle legen muss, um zu wissen, was auf beiden Discs drauf ist. Kleiner Schönheitsfehler, aber ich wäre trotzdem dankbar, wenn es ein Cover für Doppel-DVD-Boxen gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

Jap, ich schneide diese immer aus und mache sie dann in eine CD Box oder in eine DVD Hülle, je nachdem was ich gerade da habe. So sammle ich alle PCGames DVDs und CDs in meinem Regal. Ich hab sogar noch welche von 1996 und so 

*Edit*: Ich hoffe die Umfrage bedeutet jetzt nicht, dass ihr darüber nachdenkt, die Einlegeblätter aus dem Heft zu nehmen. Ich finde die nämlich sehr wichtig, weil ich so die ganzen DVDs in meinem Regal archivieren kann.


----------



## crackajack (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

die Papphüllen reichen zum Sammeln- verbrauchen einfach nicht so viel Platz...


----------



## Huskyboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

ich hab jede PCGames CD, auch die 12/94   

allerdings find ich die dinger zum ausschneiden nicht schön, ist erstmal nur wabbeliges papier, das sieht im regal einfach billig aus

lieber wärs mir wenn die teile auf leichte pappe gedruckt währen, mit perforation, erstmal müsste man dann nicht das heft auseinander schnibbeln, zweitens säh das nicht mehr so billig aus, die teile könnte man dann auch einfach zum "umdrehen" machen, auf einer seite für die normale, mit dem inhalt der normal DVD, und auf der anderen den Inhalt der normalen + der Extendet

aber jaja kostenfaktor..


----------



## Lordghost (11. Dezember 2008)

*Blub*



			
				crackajack am 10.12.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> die Papphüllen reichen zum Sammeln- verbrauchen einfach nicht so viel Platz...


jep   genau so isses 

Blub


----------



## Atropa (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blub*

Brauche ich nicht, ich schau mir meistens nur die Test-Videos an, danach fliegt die DVD in den Müll. 
Wozu auch sammeln ? in Zeiten mit 16 Mbit (oder mehr) Leitungen, in welchen ich mir jeden Treiber, jede Demo, jeden Mod innerhalb weniger Minuten auf meiner Platte ziehe, sammle ich doch nicht diese hässlichen Staubfänger.


----------



## Macros89 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

Sammeln tu ich die DVD's auch, aber ebenfalls mit der Papphülle, weil da zumeist auch die Keys draufstehen


----------



## Teslatier (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

[X] Nein, ich lese die PCGames nicht (mehr).


----------



## Evil (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

Davon ab, dass ich die PCG nicht kaufe: Ich würde nie irgendwie meine Hefte zerschnibbeln.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*



			
				Evil am 17.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab, dass ich die PCG nicht kaufe: Ich würde nie irgendwie meine Hefte zerschnibbeln.



Was dabei aber nicht schlimm ist. Auf der einen Seite ist das CD inlay und auf der anderen Seite für die DVD. Also wenn man das ausschneidet geht kein redaktioneller Inhalt verloren


----------



## Hannibal89 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*



			
				Teslatier am 16.12.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, ich lese die PCGames nicht (mehr).



dito....  das war die Möglichkeit die mir fehlte!


----------



## Praetor25 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*



			
				Teslatier am 16.12.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, ich lese die PCGames nicht (mehr).



/this


----------



## Theclash1 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Atropa am 11.12.2008 07:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu auch sammeln ? in Zeiten mit 16 Mbit (oder mehr) Leitungen, in welchen ich mir jeden Treiber, jede Demo, jeden Mod innerhalb weniger Minuten auf meiner Platte ziehe, sammle ich doch nicht diese hässlichen Staubfänger.



Schonmal dran gedacht, dass nicht JEDER so ein schnelles Internet hat?!    
Ich krieg hier grade mal DSL 2000 und kenn genug Leute die überhaupt kein DSL oder nur DSL Lite kriegen !
Müsst ich mir die ganzen Demos und Videos saugen würde die Leitung hier ziemlich qualmen


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Theclash1 am 23.12.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 11.12.2008 07:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Genauso ist es auch bei Videos. Hier bei PCGames oder auf anderen Seiten anzuschauen ist immer eine Qual, weil ständig nachgeladen wird und es derb ruckelt. Schaut man sich sowas auf DVD an, kann man das in Ruhe genießen und läuft ohne jeglichen Ruckler. 
Das ist ja leider das unfaire. Die einen haben superschnelle Leitungen und andere können froh sein, wenn man überhaupt DSL bekommt


----------



## Micha2 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blub*

ich brauche davon garnichts.
ich habe bloß ne 1500er leitung!
trotzdem sauge ich mir meine treiber selber.
und was soll ich mit nem treiber von vor 2 jahren. also warum sammeln.
videos aus dieser zeit sind wohl auch eher ballast.
lieber ein heft ohne den müll zu einem separaten preis.
seit dem das teil 5€ und mehr kostet, kaufe ich sie äußerst selten. 1-2 im jahr!


----------



## oeggi007 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blub*

Warum sollte ich Platz und Geld für Hüllen verschwenden???

ich sammle die DVDs ziemlich unordentlich in einer großen Schublade. Wenn ich sie brauche suche ich sie. 

im übrigen ist mir das Heft zu schade zum zerschneiden... nicht weil ich Inhalt verlieren würde oder so (das tut man ja nicht) sondern weil dann jedes mal wenn ich das Heft aufschlage die Schnipsel rauskommen... zum genauen ausschneiden bin ich zu ungeschickt und zu faul


----------



## marwin756 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*



			
				Hannibal89 am 19.12.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 16.12.2008 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Wayne,du hast mir meine Antowrt geklaut !  
Wollt ich auch schreiben ....
Aber wenn ich sie lesen würde,hätte ich gerne solche Teile,wie früher (ob die das immernoch haben weiß ich nicht,ich les sowas nicht (mehr) )in der CBS auf etwas stabileres Papier/sehr dünne Pappe gedruckt zum herraustrennen.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: In jeder PC Games befinden sich Einlegeblätter zum Herausschneiden, die Sie in handelsübliche CD- und DVD-Plastikhüllen einlegen können. Nutzen Sie diesen Service?*

Anfänglich hab ich mir die Inlays für Juwel Cases noch ausgeschnitten und diese auch gesammelt, heute mach ich das allerdings nicht mehr, da die Papphüllen mit DVD schön im Heft bleiben.

Das erspart einem das gesuche nach den DVDs und nimmt im Regal kaum mehr Platz weg.


----------

